

Why Startups Are Ready to Leave London - jaoued
http://www.forbes.com/sites/amyguttman/2015/05/11/why-start-ups-are-ready-to-leave-london/

======
collyw
I am honestly not surprised by this. It basically means that every developer
needs and expects higher salaries to cover the cost of living, and I imagine
that's one of the main costs for tech related start-ups.

